# What gun for Fox Squirrel Mounting?



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 8, 2007)

I want to get a fox squirrel mounted so I need to know what gun and shot/bullet to use so that I don't mess it up to bad.

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 8, 2007)

we have one at woodys right now that was shot with a 410 and no problems


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Nov 8, 2007)

We should use a camera, those things are pretty nice to watch.  I know, I have one on my wall, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 8, 2007)

I got one mounted that I shot with a 12 ga... Not to much damage at all.


----------



## HenryHunter (Nov 8, 2007)

Got 1 with a 410. No damage. Just go with a shotgun with light shot and you should be okay as long as they are not too close.


----------



## Browning88 (Nov 14, 2007)

Or if you have enough land and are good enough shot .22 is a small hole in and out. Just make sure you got enough space they go a mile or so....


----------



## bighunter23 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah use a pellet gun it hardley makes any hole


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys.  I think I'm going to try using a .410 with #8 shot.

We have lots of Fox Squirrels of all different colors on our land.

Darrell


----------



## Gadget (Nov 19, 2007)

01Foreman400 said:


> Thanks for all the replys.  I think I'm going to try using a .410 with #8 shot.
> 
> We have lots of Fox Squirrels of all different colors on our land.
> 
> Darrell




Post a pic when you get him


----------



## mjarboe (Nov 22, 2007)

Where are you in GA?  I haven't seen many down here, but I shot my first one in Ohio with a 20ga #6 and it mounted fine, much bigger than the grays that I usually see around here.


----------



## jneil (Nov 22, 2007)

"Bark" it with a muzzleloader. There shouldn't be any external damage.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Nov 22, 2007)

I wouldn't shoot a grey squirrel with anything less than #6,much less a fox squirrel.I had a friend take some 7.5's squirrel hunting,and lost/crippled more than he took home,and most of those weren't fit for eating.

Also smaller shot means more holes...That will weaken the hide...

You can use a 12/20ga with a skeet choke/imp. cylinder,and low brass 1oz(12ga),or 7/8 oz(20ga)of #6's,aim a little off to the side he is facing( 6" or so),so he doesn't take the whole load,but what does hit him will hit him in the vitals.Try to stay 30-35yds away from the tree he is in when you shoot him.That will give the pattern time to spread..

Post a pic of him.I know where quite a few of them are around here.I think I would like to get one of each color phase.My uncle has a black one,and a silver one.


----------



## turkey commander (Jun 3, 2008)

bb gun!


----------



## jkoch (Jun 3, 2008)

410 with #6 shot is about as good as it gets!!


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jun 3, 2008)

i know this sounds crazy, but i have a grey squrl.  that is solid black that was ran over, it's head was crushed. if your tax. is good it shouldn't be any problem. i have pictures i can send you to prove it. also i have a fox sqrl at the tax, now that ran out and stood straight up and took a ford f150 bumper to the head. he was in 10x better shape than the little one.


----------

